# February 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

February 2018

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 2/1/18 on page 102, as of 2/28/18 on page 134, 32 pages read
2.  Wonder (audiobook) began 2/1/18, completed 2/5/18, 320 pages read
3.  The Life We Bury (audiobook) began 2/6/18, completed 2/22/18, 303 pages read


----------

